# Pelvicachromis taeniatus "group" or pair?



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

We are wanting to get these guys but I don't know whether to start with a pair or get about 5-6 1-inchers and let them pair up on their own. I don't care much if they breed, I just like their personality and coloring. 
Anyone have any experience with this and/or any advice?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can get a confirmed pair go that route, otherwise you'll have to take your chances and have them pair up on their own.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Luckily _P. taeniatus_ aren't as rough on each other as regular kribs, so pairs tend to work out more often. Sometimes reverse pairs work with this species too (2males, 1female) to aid in pairing. What size tank are you doing?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 37 gallon tall with a few rocks, a huge chunk of driftwood and about 5 fake plants...the only thing I'm gonna change is the substrate (want solid colored sand/fine gravel)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

A 37 gallon tank should easily handle the 'buying a group' if you want to go that route, just have lots of cover.

If it's a 36" long tank, you might even be able to keep two pairs in it. But if it's only 30" long, I would stick to just one pair.


----------

